# Protean terrariums?



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Okay, so we all know the good and bad regarding PTD. I was curious if there is anyone else out there building euro style vivs currently? I am in the market for a large corner vivarium and would really like to find one that resembles the ones PTD offers but with a much better customer focused goal. lol. Also, if anyone makes their own tanks and is in the Washington/Oregon region let me know! I can pay well and we can skip the shipping!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

you could always build your own.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...tructing-euopean-type-vivarium-step-step.html
this is for a standard viv, but if you want to make a corner viv, you could always just get glass cut to the shapes you need.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

As always - let's please skip the Vendor Feedback here - and that goes for the Original Poster as well - very close to needing to edit that post.

s


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Scott said:


> As always - let's please skip the Vendor Feedback here - and that goes for the Original Poster as well - very close to needing to edit that post.
> 
> s


'Was not meant to be a vendor bashing or thread, feel free to edit if you need to  I am just really trying to find a tank that resembles what they offer.


----------



## Lakehouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Scott said:


> As always - let's please skip the Vendor Feedback here - and that goes for the Original Poster as well - very close to needing to edit that post.
> 
> s


I am a new member and am getting ready to place an order with Protean. I am looking for an honest review of this company before I place my order. If its not ok on this forum, then where? I understand that he may be a vendor, but isn't a discussion board/forum meant just for that.......discussion ( both good AND bad)

Is there a different thread that I could find reviews?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

it's under vendor feedback. here's the thread for protean
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-feedback/76738-protean-terrarium-designs.html


----------



## Lakehouse (Apr 17, 2012)

goof901 said:


> it's under vendor feedback. here's the thread for protean
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-feedback/76738-protean-terrarium-designs.html


Thank you!!!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I cleaned up the nearly 2 paged of crap posted to this thread. 

Feedback is not permitted outside of the feedback section.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

goof901 said:


> it's under vendor feedback. here's the thread for protean
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-feedback/76738-protean-terrarium-designs.html


And here is a note to the community, under Community Messages
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/community-messages/65413-protean.html


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

frogface said:


> And here is a note to the community, under Community Messages
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/community-messages/65413-protean.html


posting that is what caused the previous issues...


----------

